# Extending tier 5 youth mobility visa



## KarinaA (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi all 
I was hoping someone one could help me with some advice.
I'm from australia but have been living and working in the UK for the past year and a half on a tier 5 youth mobility visa which Unfortunatly expires in June 2013. Does anyone no of ways to extend a visa or apply under a different category as a love my job and the UK and would like to stay past my visa. Thanks


----------



## vanessie (Nov 6, 2010)

This is pretty much my exact question posted a few below, curious to see if it gets any answers.

To my knowledge you have to leave the country for a day and come back as a visitor, which is valid 6 months i imagine . obviously at that point you can't work (legally). they don't allow you to extend a tier 5 visa like the other ones for some reason.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Don't do that! You have near 100% chance of being denied entry, and given only a short time to collect your belongings and leave, with a tarnished immigration record. UKBA know people are trying various ruses to extend their post-YMS stay so you'll land straight into their 'trap'. 

You cannot extend your stay by switching to another points-based system (incl student) or visitor status. 

Unless you are switching to family route such as marriage to a settled person, you have to return home and apply for another visa.


----------



## laurastew (Oct 15, 2012)

I agree with Joppa! Don't! I have a friend who tried to re-enter on a different (legally held) passport as a visa after her Tier 5 expired and they still "caught" her and did not grant visitor status. 

They are extra vigilant with Tier 5's at the moment as it's one of the only easy visas to get work clearance in the UK on. If you ever use a passport with an old Tier 5 in it make sure to have a return ticket and a genuine tourist reason to come to the UK or else you will almost surely face increased border control.


----------

